# Snelly's Birthday Bash 2007 - Nr Doncaster - 22-24 June 2007



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've finally found a suitable venue for this years birthday bash.

Waterfront Country Park at West Stockwith is ideal to celebrate my birthday this year with you, my MHF friends! Especially at £4 a night!

You can arrive earlier and make it into a long weekend, but extra nights are charged at £9 p.n. inc EHU. I'll be there from Wednesday. I'll be collecting the rally monies, but if you arrive early or stay on after the weekend, the £9 p.n. will need paying to the owner.

Only real firm plan is Saturday Teatime we'll start with a massive group BBQ, fuelled by our love of food and alcohol!

The BBQ will be one big group effort, with everyone contributing something towards it. Whether it be salad or sausages, bread or drinks, let me know via PM or post and ill update the spreadsheet attached to this post.

No need to book with the site, just make sure I know your coming and when your arriving/departing.

Look forward to seeing you there! More details on the sign up page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=100


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Have added name to attendees -will bring Salad bowls-lettuce tomatoes etc


Leapy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

On the list shane, i have PMd you.


Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane 

Looks a nice place if we are back up country from Minehead :roll: we will be joining you seem to spend my life bobbing up and down the country. Is Sal going to do some chinese grub if so we will definatley try to make it :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Leapy said:


> Have added name to attendees -will bring Salad bowls-lettuce tomatoes etc
> 
> Leapy


Hi Leapy

How many of you will there be, when you arriving, do you need ehu or can you live without??


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Shane, 2 Adults require EHU bringing sawhedges, hotdogs and lucy arriving Friday night after Blackpool Champ Show.


Vince


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Shane
Should be two of us
Arriving Friday -do not need EHU


Leapy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

sharbul said:


> Hi Shane, 2 Adults require EHU bringing sawhedges, hotdogs and lucy arriving Friday night after Blackpool Champ Show.
> 
> Vince


Hi Vince

Whats a sawhedge??

And surely your not bringing Lucy to put on the BBQ??? Sal would throw herself on before she saw Lucy barbequed!


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Shane you must not have watched that's life with Esta Ransid when you were little with the dog saying sausages (sawhedges) :? :? 

The hotdogs will be the Dachshunds and Lucy the Pug, we will bring other food with us aswell.

Tell Sally that Lucy will be safe and not for the BBQ

Vince


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

All booked on mate, EHU if possible please. It seems an age since I took that photo of you, well I guess it must have been about 8 months ago lol


stew


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane
Just added our names to list 2 of us arriving Friday with EHU if poss 

Regards
R/M


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi Shane
> Just added our names to list 2 of us with EHU if poss
> 
> Regards
> R/M


Hi Richard/Mary

Great to hear your attending

Can you let me know when you'll be arriving/departing and what you'd like to bring for the bbq?

Thanks


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane
Arriving Friday till Sunday will bring sausages for BBQ if thats OK

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our names down too Shane, burgers sausages if that's ok :wink:

EHU too please M&D


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Shane, i PMd you at 18.14hrs. did you get it as i have no reply, so i have sent you another.


Bob


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Shane, i PMd you at 18.14hrs. did you get it as i have no reply, so i have sent you another.
> 
> Bob


I've just replied to one from you about booking...

Just to confirm to everyone, theres no need to ring the site and book, just make sure I know when your coming.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Shane,

Myself and Sue will be there, not sure what to bring as she's out for the evening. Will let you know as soon as she tells me !!!

Malcolm


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Forgot to say, Friday evening to Sunday.

Malcolm


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi shane
we sent you a pm
we will be arriving on wednesday through to sunday with ehu please
will bring the wine
brian/lisa


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Shanes bash*

Greetings,

Can you put us down please Shane, Chris and I, hookup if possible, have booked

Thanks.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Have put our name down. EHU please. 


Motorhomer2


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

BargainHunter said:


> Forgot to say, Friday evening to Sunday.
> 
> Malcolm


Just let me know what your bringing to the bbq when you confirm with the missis. Thanks.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Shanes bash*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Can you put us down please Shane, Chris and I, hookup if possible, have booked
> 
> Thanks.


Thank Pete

Let me know what your bringing to the bbq.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*barbeque*

Greetings,

Shall I make some keftedes (rissoles) or bring something more conventional like chicken wings?

We should be arriving on Thursday till Sunday or Monday Shane, but we may be away the week before so is it possible to arrive earlier?

Thanks.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: barbeque*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Shall I make some keftedes (rissoles) or bring something more conventional like chicken wings?
> 
> ...


You can bring whatever you like Pete, just let me know.

As for arriving earlier, not a problem, just let me know when.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Bump!

Anyone who is missing info off the spreadsheet, if you pm me the details i'll fill in the gaps. Thanks!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yuo have a Gap filling PM!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,

I am not totally sure we will be able to make it but if we do we will bring chicken pieces and rice.

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*West Stockwith*

Greetings,

May come a bit earlier depending on where we end up after the weekend at Marston the week before, but will let you know Shane if we decide to do this, making for the barbecue some rissoles or similar delicacies.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Shane,

I have put our names down, will need ehu. We will bring burgers, buns, fried onions and something to 'toast' the birthday boy!

Suzanne


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Shane, 

Forgot to ask about hardstanding. If this is available we would prefer it.

Thanks

Suzanne


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Not yet received a conformation email link yet, can you confirm us please Shane!  

MnD

p.s Have you asked for us to be pitched together?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Same for us Shane
Arrive Friday night depart Sunday

Steve and Jan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Shane can not confirm folks but I can :lol: 

M&D confirmed
SandJ confirmed




Jacquie


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to be a party pooper but unless things have changed at West Stockwith Waterfront since I was there last July you must be aware that there are no toilet or washroom facilities although it's a beautiful newish site with everything else, electric hook ups, some hardstandings , manicured grass and interesting walks around the Marina and along the Trent bank northwards, on this walk you will even pass my old house , a three story brick building which was built as a mansion in 1744 by Mr.William Huntington, a boat builder and boat operator who carried goods from West Stockwith canal basin ( now the Marina ) to London Via the North Sea.
You will be camping next to the Chesterfield canal which in the 19th century was used by barges carrying the Houses of Parliament brick by brick from Derbyshire and South Yorkshire before going onward to London via. the Trent.

have a great birthday Snelly


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As long as there's a tap and a CDP/waste dump, we'll be fine!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*West Stockwith*

Greetings,



> Shane can not confirm folks but I can


Can you please confirm me too Jaquie! but you may need to speak to the Bishop first!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,

The Bishop has blessed you :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

All hail Bishop LadyJ. I have lost my notes Jac, when are you taking confession from all MHFers, was it Saturday evening at the subscribers rally :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Booked and got confirmation , will be there Friday to Sunday . Can we bring fresh bread, relishes, coleslaw etc. 

First one but have a need to faces to names, some mental images need correcting I feel!!! Having just seen Pusser one opening his pressies, trepidation is now more the word. 

No EHU needed thanks.

Mandy


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Have added our names ( hope they won't mind our 3 doglets ) EHU if poss please and we will bring chicken breasts and vino rouge


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

mandyandandy

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.

damondunc

Have you let Shane know you will definitely be attending? If not please PM him and do you want me to confirm you?


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry Clianthus please confirm us, will arrive thursday if ok and leave monday.
Do we pay on arrival :?: 

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chris

Thanks for letting me know, I have confirmed you.

According to the rally details it just says:-

"No need to book with the campsite, just let Snelly know when your arriving/departing."

As it's Shanes birthday party and I'm just helping him out with the confirmations, I suggest you just send him a quick PM to let him know your arrival and departure dates in case he misses this post and ask him about when and who you have to pay.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks,will pm Snelly.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jenny can you confirm us as well please.

Thanks Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Olley


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just updated the spreadsheet... sorry for the delay.

If your mulling this meet over, please feel free to attend, you'll be made most welcome.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just to say we won't be attending after all, Andy just found out he is on call. 
Booking for Wickstead though as we can see that from our house. They don't lock the gates at night so if he needs to leave he can. 

Mandy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Mandy, i've taken you off the list.


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

*Birthday Bash how do I confirm*

Hi
How do I confirm my attendance at the birthday bash at west stockworth.
If you want I can bring my Music and Karaoke gear to help the party along for FREE.
I have registered my interest but am unable to confirm on the attendance list.
Whistling Gypsy has informed me about it .
Regards
Paul
Musicman


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

You will shortly be confirmed so do not worry about it. I think the music gear sounds great, maybe we should check with the campsite that it will be ok. Shane sings a great status quo


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Birthday Bash how do I confirm*



musicman said:


> Hi
> How do I confirm my attendance at the birthday bash at west stockworth.
> If you want I can bring my Music and Karaoke gear to help the party along for FREE.
> I have registered my interest but am unable to confirm on the attendance list.
> ...


Hi Paul, Welcome to MHF

Bob was telling me about you earlier on skype.

I've confirmed your attendance.

Thank you very much for your kind offer re music/karaoke - im sure lots of drunken motorhomers will love that. Good job we've got a whole field to ourselves!

Let me know when you'll be arriving and all the other blanks to fill in on the spread sheet at the very first post on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

*Music*

Stew
If they want me to I can phone the site and check with them.
I would need electric to run my system but not for the motorhome if there is a shortage of electric points.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Music*



musicman said:


> Stew
> If they want me to I can phone the site and check with them.
> I would need electric to run my system but not for the motorhome if there is a shortage of electric points.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the site owners, i'll email them and check it will be ok.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

sounds like the campsite is not a problem. Even though Shane is trying to pretend he does not do Status Quo make sure its there for him.

Electric should not be a problem but I would leave it to Shane to organise.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, my family will be camping with us too. Unfortunetly last year they came along but had no where to stay. This year they have splashed out on a tent! So my mum/sister + taggers on will be coming for the weekend.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Come on Shane, 35foot of Georgie Boy and you are leaving your mum to sleep in a tent. Climb down from yer Grimsby toughy fence and give her your bed


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Come on Shane, 35foot of Georgie Boy and you are leaving your mum to sleep in a tent. Climb down from yer Grimsby toughy fence and give her your bed
> 
> stew


I did offer mate, but they are so excited about this tent you wouldn't believe it! They have had it about 6 months now and the furthest they've been is their back garden. The birthday rally will be its maiden voyage! You really wouldn't think we were related!

Due to lack of toilet block, they will be using Georgina's onboard bathroom suite.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Snelly,

Could you take my name off the list please. My other half (not better you notice) has agreed without telling me that we will be going to an old friends 70th Birthday Dinner and as he has booked the catering, it seems that we have no choice.

Have a great birthday.

Malcolm


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

BargainHunter said:


> Snelly,
> 
> Could you take my name off the list please. My other half (not better you notice) has agreed without telling me that we will be going to an old friends 70th Birthday Dinner and as he has booked the catering, it seems that we have no choice.
> 
> ...


All done Malcolm, have a good time!


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi shane
will be arriving friday early afternoon until sunday with beer on board
alan


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Shane
Just to let you know that I will be coming on my own as wife now has to work-shame isn't it

Leapy


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

*You've forgotten us!*

Shane,

We are coming as per our previous post on 1st April...


WebAgents said:


> Shane,
> 
> I have put our names down, will need ehu. We will bring burgers, buns, fried onions and something to 'toast' the birthday boy!
> 
> Suzanne


...but you have missed us off of the spreadsheet :evil: :evil:

I hope you're not trying to tell us something :?: 

For the sake of completeness, please add us to the spreadsheet and confirm that there will be EHU for us.

We will also be joined by some 'tent people'. Our granddaughter and her parents will be coming so please leave a pitch next to us for them.

Cheers 

Bryan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: You've forgotten us!*



WebAgents said:


> Shane,
> 
> We are coming as per our previous post on 1st April...
> 
> ...


Oh No! How could I forget my friends Bryan and Suzy... what a numpty!

Your now on, sorry about that.

I also still have a few gaps on the sheet, so could:

Musicman
Ash
SandJ

Please take a look at the spreadsheet on the starting post for this thread and help me fill in the blanks. Cheers!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi you have missed us off as well,  arriving Friday, leaving Sunday, ehu if poss, what to bring :? cider and gateaux? ice cream? kebabs?

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry Olley!

Your on now. So much for my organisation huh. :roll:


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Shane we will not be able to attend your Birthday Bash as we will be moving to our new Bungalow on Wed 20th with lots to do when we get in.

On a good note we will have a hard standing and wast point done for your next visit up North.

Vince


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Shane
Yes we are coming, I thought we had confirmed?

SandJ


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

You are fully confirmed mate, Shane is refering to the BBQ. Are you bringing anything for it. If you look at the first post in this thread you will see a downloadable list


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane


I have deleted Sharbul from the rally for you. We are still not sure if we will be able to make it to your rally but will just turn up if we can on either Thursday or Friday.


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Jac!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Whoops!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry Shane
We will bring
Cheese board, biscuits and dips, also sauces for hot dogs.

SandJ


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Shane,

We won't be able to come to your birthday but would like to wish you a very Happy Birthday and have a great party. sounds like it will be fun. Am off to friends's surprise 40bday tomorrow. We are going in the van for overnight accomodation. Bet all our friends will be envious.

Have a geat time and drink loads.

Catherine and Greg

Ireland.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ATTENDEE's!

Can anyone bring along another large BBQ?? I'll be taking my large one, but another one would be brilliant.

Also, has anyone got one of those gazebo type things to provide some shelter from the sunshine?? :lol:

Not many sleeps now!


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

*Music and Karaoke*

I am still on to do the Music and Karaoke will bring my PA system plus few lights just need electric point.
If you dont have cover I can do it in my awning with the front rolled up.
Hope you are all in good voice as you have over 5000 song to choose from so no excuses. I will do a gig to let you all get a few drinks down you.
Do you want me both night or just Saturday? or should we play it by ear and see what weather is like.
Will bring some grub for the barbie or can bring snacks cheese crisps nibbles?
Having problems opening the list for food, on this steam power computer.
Paul


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sound great!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Boy I wished I could make this one but impossible sadly.

have a great time all :wink: 

Oh yes and you Shane :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Music and Karaoke*



musicman said:


> I am still on to do the Music and Karaoke will bring my PA system plus few lights just need electric point.
> If you dont have cover I can do it in my awning with the front rolled up.
> Hope you are all in good voice as you have over 5000 song to choose from so no excuses. I will do a gig to let you all get a few drinks down you.
> Do you want me both night or just Saturday? or should we play it by ear and see what weather is like.
> ...


We'll play it by ear Paul. Lots of people may arrive late on Friday, so maybe not ideal then, but Saturday is a definate!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*West STockwith*

Greetings,

Got most of the 'van dried out now so should be there on Friday, just hope nothing else goes wrong.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: West STockwith*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Got most of the 'van dried out now so should be there on Friday, just hope nothing else goes wrong.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all there!


Thats good Peter. Give me a shout on the radio when your near, I promise i'll have it on the right channel this time!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Weather*

Shane, the forecast for Doncaster is heavy rain all week, do you have a tractor on standby to get us out and a roller to repair the rally field? Or have they got lots of nice hard-standings?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've emailed the site. They had a c&cc DA meet there last weekend during the heavy rain, so im interested to know how they got on. As soon as I get a reply on the ground condition I'll post.

To my knowledge there is a little plot of hardstanding, but the main rally field is exactly that, a field.

Im as concerned as everyone else on this one!


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Snelly said:


> but the main rally field is exactly that, a field.


Having looked at the weather situation I have to say that unless you can confirm that hardstanding is available we will not be attending. Sinking my rv in the middle of a rally field is a risk I can't take! :lol:

You know we would love to come so let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a reply from the site owner:

--------------------------------------------------

Hello Shane.

Thanks for the information. We had a very wet weekend but the ground is quite firm. There is heavy rain forecast before the weekend so we will have to assess the situation as it develops.

There are five hard standings around the periphery of the rally field, one that is wide enough to take two units. Depending on bookings for this weekend I will try to keep these for the heavier motorhomes. If necessary we can use some of the commercial pitches that are closer to the road.

Regards.

Geoff.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Shane Ive been removed from your attendee list


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jim

Thats right mate... someones been tidying up and it isn't me! :lol:

I've put you back on and confirmed you. I better check no one elses missing!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Wasn't me either :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

There is an automatic system that deletes non confirmed attendees three days before the event to make way for others. This might have been the reason


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ah thats why then Stew. I've added the four missing ones manually now... although i've heard nothing from motorhomer2 for ages and they arn't a subscriber, they did give details early on in the thread and havent said they arn't coming.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Things are not as they should be as the rally is showing 22 attendees but there are only 18 on the rally list, Shane I will alter the 22 to 18 for you


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Systems gone a bit bonkers!

I only have one more sleep and then I can get over there in my rv!

Im gunna stick credit on my t-mobile payg card today and try get my internet working, so hopefully post an update on the ground conditions. If not, i'll ring another MHF'er to post on my behalf.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: good these computttter systems arn't they. There were 18, PC deletes 4 makes 14 but does not remember to alter total so Shane adds the four that were deleted and the pc now remembers to add the the four to the total which is still 18 because it forgot to substract the four and so now becomes 22. Jac deletes 4 but 

how many are actually coming - answers on a post card pleaseeeeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Feel free to use me as your link to the outside world Shane although I am sure we can get your internet working


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Feel free to use me as your link to the outside world Shane although I am sure we can get your internet working
> 
> stew


Thanks Stew

Im off now to buy some credit... then spend most my birthday playing with it!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Happy Birthday mate


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Stew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

ccasion4: 

Happy Birthday Shane, Have a great weekend

Tina & Glenn


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

A very happy birhday to you. Hope its a good one.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHANE 



:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: 


Jac & John


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Bit late -but Happy Birthday Shane


Leapy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi People!

Im getting ready for the off this morning, planning to arrive just after noon today. First thing im going to do is assess the ground conditions when I get there. If its looking dodgy we will move to plan B, which is to formulate a plan C... :lol: :roll: 

The plan will consist of moving the rally to a safety option site, one with all hardstandings. This will prob cost a lot more £££ per night, but at least I won't spend all weekend pulling motorhomes out the mud!

Keep an eye on this thread for an update later today. Here is a contact number for me:

07842 120 170


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im Here!!! woo hoo!!

Whats better, im on my £1 a day internet!! double woo hoo!!

Sites lovely, well maintained and next to a pub and the canal which has many narrow boats/barges on.

Owner is really nice and has given us the use of 6 hard standings, one of which would fit two rv's on. The rest of us will be on grass, but it is firm. There are also plenty of hook ups, so no one should be without with a bit of luck. There is a water point/CDP and ground level manhole all together as you come through the gate.

*Things to note. * There is a low bridge on the A161, just after Misterton. If you look on a map, you will see where the railway line crosses the wiggly bit of road just after Misterton. BEWARE RV's, its only 12ft 6...!!! I got under (just), with aerials a twanging and im 12ft high allegedly. There is an alternative route signposted in Misterton village. The site itself is only a few minutes drive from the low bridge and it is behind the Waterfront Inn pub... so don't go shooting past like I did! TomTom will want you to carry on a bit further based on the postcode.

See you all soon!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Shane, use your TT and post the lat & long of the site entrance, and whats the best way in from Misterton avoiding that low bridge? the map on the sites website is good for nothing. 

cheers, see you Friday


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane.. we are coming for the bash.. see you Friday


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Shane, use your TT and post the lat & long of the site entrance, and whats the best way in from Misterton avoiding that low bridge? the map on the sites website is good for nothing.
> 
> cheers, see you Friday


My EXACT position!

W 0.82095
N 53.44386

*To avoid low bridge:*

Approaching from the North off the M180/A161:

In Misterton, take the B1403, turn left onto the A631. At roundabout take a left onto the A161. Follow A161, go over the railway, you come to two mini roundabouts, turn right on the first one and take 1st exit on the next. Just after the Waterfront Inn, turn left down the gravel road to the campsite gate.

Approaching from the South off the A1:

Take A614 towards Bawtry, then a right onto the A631 towards Gainsborough. At roundabout take a left onto the A161. Follow A161, go over the railway, you come to two mini roundabouts, turn right on the first one and take 1st exit on the next. Just after the Waterfront Inn, turn left down the gravel road to the campsite gate.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Shane.. we are coming for the bash.. see you Friday


Jim thats awesome!!! Can't wait to finally meet you!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Jim thats awesome!!! Can't wait to finally meet you!


 :lol: Cheers mate.. I'll be on Ch 3 .. see you soon :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Jim thats awesome!!! Can't wait to finally meet you!
> ...


Im sat on channel 3 right now..!! :lol: Can't hear ya! :lol:

No prob if you want to come any earlier than Friday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,


Hope you don't mind but could you send some of your folks from West Stockwith to Manby :lol: any time from Tuesday onwards its only about 40 miles across country :lol: maybe Scotljimland would like to join us there as he has managed to escape from Kent :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Map*

Hi,

Shane, sorry I couldn't post after you called, I had to let work get in the way I'm afraid...

The directions you have posted should help and in case somebody might find a picture helps I'm posting this map that shows the bridge that high vehicles would do well to avoid.

On the tomtom front, I have told tomtom to go via the other bridge and it has actually chosen a quite different approach.

There can't be much in it so I suggest people take whichever route suits and avoid the bridge detailed in the attached map if thet are in a high vehicle.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Took a call from the birthday boy tonight. He was in the site pub listening to some folk music and having a great time with a few MHFers and the local boat people.Looks like we are in for a great weekend


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As Stew said, me and Duncan have been over to the pub this evening and enjoyed some good company in the form of folk music and boaters. The menu for the restaurant at the pub also sounds delicious, but we resisted and stuck to a bag of cheese and onion crisps!

I've only just got in after an evening at Duncan and Chris's rv, watching a film.

This site really is well maintained, well done to Mandy and Dave who recommended it.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

This site is a credit to the owners and what a lovely location,will be going for a walk along the towpath today, there is a few bunnies around so i'll have fun trying to control Skye ( a lurcher ) :lol: 
We came under a low bridge but it is 12'9" so was not a problem ( we haven't checked our maxairs are all present and correct yet though ) :wink: 
See you all when you get here

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane 

please confirm me for the rally, I just got an email saying as I hadn't confimed I was taken off the list.. 


cheers 

jim


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jim

I have put you back on Shanes list now as Shane is still probally lolling in bed :lol: and how about Mandy Jim?


Jacquie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie 

Sorry, can't make Mamby, we are heading up to Scotland on Monday.. 

Jim


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> I have put you back on Shanes list now as Shane is still probally lolling in bed :lol:


Thanks for that Jac... yes I was lolling in bed after Duncan and Chris kept me up past my bed time! :lol:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*West Stockwith*

Greetings,

Hope everything is OK on site, with all our recent problems we have been busy all week and now the van seems to be habitable, we shall be coming on Friday about 12 -1 ish and staying until Sunday.

Then we have to get back to get ready for Tuesday night travel for the van going back for more work at Brownhills on the Wednesday.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Shane
Have dug Gazebo from out of garage-is it still needed?
Also will have gas BBQ with me 

Leapy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Leapy said:


> Hi Shane
> Have dug Gazebo from out of garage-is it still needed?
> Also will have gas BBQ with me
> 
> Leapy


We are forecast occasional showers, so yes please!

See you tomorrow.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a cracking weekend you lot       

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Shane, Sally, and family,

Sorry that we can't be there, as Rita is working tomorrow, as well as a 50th birday bash to attend on Saturday night.

Happy birthday Shane. Have a good time, and we will meet up soon. Manby maybe????? It's not far from you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the best for the weekend, and please say hello to everyone, from us.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Shane, Sally, and family,
> 
> Sorry that we can't be there, as Rita is working tomorrow, as well as a 50th birday bash to attend on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Were going to miss you both! Enjoy your weekend.

I can't make Manby, im working all weekend. See you soon.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Weather Report:

Its been raining on and off for most of the night. It will carry on raining all day. Tomorrows supposed to have more scattered showers, so we will get a break periodically! Hopefully Leapy's gazebo will be put to good use!

Ground Report:

Grass is wet (obviously), but ground is firm with a little pooling of water concentrated in the low spot of the field which we are not using. I cannot see a problem getting onto pitches, as long as accelerator use is gentle.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane, sorry to say but we have a staff problem, and susan has got to go in today, so we won't be making it.

Hope you all have a goodtime. See you at Lincoln

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Shane, sorry to say but we have a staff problem, and susan has got to go in today, so we won't be making it.
> 
> Hope you all have a goodtime. See you at Lincoln
> 
> Olley


Thats a shame buddy. No worries though, i'll eat your burger! :lol:

Take care, see you soon

BTW everyone, the suns out here now!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Shane are you going to Lincoln cause your not on the rally list :?: :roll: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Shane are you going to Lincoln cause your not on the rally list :?: :roll: :lol:
> 
> Jac


No Jac


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie our Lincoln tickets came yesterday.

Can't you save my burger till Lincoln shane? :lol: Still sitting here in Ipswich, may decide to go somewhere local tonight.  

Olley

Just seen your post, see you about sometime.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Olley Ian how about Manby next weekend :lol: plenty of room and you can have hard standing


Shane will you be visiting Lincoln for the day as last year?


Jac


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Shane will you be visiting Lincoln for the day as last year?


dunno!


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

shane 
currently loading van but now come across problem van *WON'T* start..    so just been on phone to RAC there on there way will be with me in the hour  HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!!! if i only had my tools i could fix it myself but nevermind eh  
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

shane
all sorted RAC commercial assistance took 12 min to fix van and only 16 min to turn up quality service well worth the £52 per year. will be leaving within the hour so keep the beer on ice.
alan


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*West Stockwith*

Greetings,

Just got back from West Stockwith, pleasant drive home, not much traffic.

Had a lovely time at the site, first time there, it was clean and pleasant, saw many old friends and met some new, great barbecue on Saturday night.

Looking forward to Lincoln now.

'Van goes back to Brownhills on Wednesday to complete the work, so should be all sorted for July!


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Home from West Stockwith
Thanks to all who made the weekend great and who provided all the smashing food
Thanks to all those who entertained us-except Peter (humber traveller) who made it rain-only joking Peter
See you all again soon

Leapy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Really enjoyable weekend, thanks Shane and Sally. Cracking campsite with a lovely marina alongside it.

After Jim and Jan left we found a cinderella ball, not sure if it belongs to Charlotte or Katie


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Really enjoyable weekend, thanks Shane and Sally. Cracking campsite with a lovely marina alongside it.
> 
> ...


Hi.. 
I'll second that .. great site, great company and lovely to see some old friends and meet new ones..

Just stopped for the night on M6 services .. en route Scotland ..

Cheers Shane

Jim, Jan, Paul and Chaz..


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well another great weekend  thanks to everyone who made it so!  

Happy birthday once again Shane...

Regards, The teletubbies


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

shane
Thanks for a great weekend i can honestly speak for us both in saying we had a great time. great to meet new friends aswell as old, a big thankyou to musicman for the entertainment (or was that teletubbie dave) :lol: :lol: 
looking forward to the next one 
alan and ann


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Snelly,

We got home at around 10pm, 545mile round trip (at 8mpg  ) Worth every penny, had a great time,  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Another great weekend with fellow MHFers! Special thanks to the Musicman and of course all the supporting artistes who entertained us so well. It was fun


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all 
Great weekend many thanks to everyone for making it so.
Sorry we couldn't say goodbye to everyone but we had to leave early to go to another birthday party.

Regards
R/M


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

just posted some photos, more to follow.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jim
What location are photos as I can only find scotjimlands?

Steve


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a sub album, click on it (presently the first picture on the page) and it will take you to the album which holds a further 10 pictures


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barbara and me have just arrived home after a great weekend at snelly's birthday bash, so thanks to Shane for a great weekend, nice to meet everyone and a big thanks to Dave & Steve for the wiring job. 

A special thanks to Paul (musicman) for the music and the karaoke, it was all very good, but please Shane do not give up your day job 

Hope everyone got home safely, it took us over 5 hrs. to get home from Brownhills today and it usually takes 2hrs. 

barbara N bob 


__________________________________________________________


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that took part in the entertainment, you we all good sports.
Thanks to Shane for the organisation of the weekend.(didnt he do well).
Enjoyed all your company and hope to meet to all again.
Was going to do a job on the motorhome today but found that I didnt have any 12v wire left, hope you got them 12v led light working Bob.
Regards to you all Paul


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Paul, forgot to mention that it was you that supplied the wire for the led's, thanks buddy, went to get the led's yesterday and they have run out of stock, you have not given anymore cable away have you :wink: 

Bob


----------

